

Python SimpleDB Library - mace
http://github.com/sixapart/python-simpledb/tree/master

======
TFrancis
I haven't had a chance to use this library but I have used boto:
<http://code.google.com/p/boto/wiki/SimpleDbIntro> I had some unicode issues
the last time I used it and since replaced SimpleDB with something else.

